# High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (sounds like a tea kettle actually)



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

did a search for this symptom but didn't see anything that sounded right...
starts at 10+mph and is speed variable (faster=louder)... but not effected by applying the brakes (so doesn't seem to be related to the brake assembly)...
it doesn't happen all the time... but getting more frequent... annoying...
wheel bearing?
air suspension?
any thoughts on what it could be?


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (nicholi57)*

Why not brakes? Could be a stone or a piece of metal caught between pad and rotor....
Did you try to reverse for a longer way?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (nicholi57)*

Probably a wheel bearing.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (nicholi57)*

See if the squeal is louder when you make a 90 degree turn at ~10 mph to the left, then to the right. If louder in just one direction, probably a wheel bearing. If constant, you most likely have something lodged in one of the brakes.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (nicholi57)*

*You need new brake pads*


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_*You need new brake pads*

don't think so...dosen't seem to brake related...
noise is not effected by applying the brakes in anyway...
so i'm thinking it's not something trapped in the brake either...


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Probably a wheel bearing.

that's my thinking...
was wondering if anyone else has heard a squeal from a bad (or going bad) wheel bearing...


----------



## GFSGTI (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (nicholi57)*

I vote for wheel bearing. If you swerve back and forth, it should get get louder and then softer depending on which side is bad. You can jack it up and grab the wheel and try to rock it. If it's bad enough, it'll wiggle.
BTW, squeaky brake pads don't mean you need new brake pads.


----------



## Leithen (Sep 5, 2005)

Have you been through any standing water at speed?
I've had to have brake shields bent back into position twice after slightly too enthustiastic water splashes...


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (GFSGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GFSGTI* »_...BTW, squeaky brake pads don't mean you need new brake pads.

*If you hear them squeak when your not applying the brakes they are usually worn*


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (V10)*

It may be the driveshaft bearing that was a popular repair not so long ago.


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_It may be the driveshaft bearing that was a popular repair not so long ago.

front driveshaft bearing...yikes. dosen't sound like fun.
i'll do a search for the those symptoms.
going in on wed...at which time, i'm sure it will be silent as a mouse... 
feel free to continue speculating as I'm sure I'm going to have get the techs pointed in the right direction if I'm going to have any hope of them diagnosing and repairing it.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_*If you hear them squeak when your not applying the brakes they are usually worn*

That makes no sense... The squeal from a pad sensor would be when the brakes are applied not released.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (nicholi57)*

Most likely what TREGinginCO suggested. It was a common problem that seemd to crop up lat year around this time (when it gets a little cooler.
I was told, at first, by my dealer that it was my brakes. I disagreed and let it go. The noise got progressively worse over the follwoing two weeks. Then when I brought it back they said that they had suddenly seen a number of Touaregs with the same issue and that it was the driveshaft bearing.
Once replaced, the noise goes away.


----------



## GFSGTI (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: High pitched squeal from right front wheel well area (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
*If you hear them squeak when your not applying the brakes they are usually worn*

I've never heard of brakes squeking when they are not applied. I've run brake pads and rotors down to their nubs and never experience that. Splain how that occurs, please.


----------

